# Terror attacks.



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

What could possibly go through ones head to not only blow a bunch of innocent people up but to blow yourself up too?

These last ones were brothers, I couldn't imagine talking to my brother about strapping explosives to ourselves and detonating them. 

Just does make sense to me, religion or not nobody is talking me into anything like that.


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

It is their belief to have sex with what, 71 virgins after blowing themselves up? I guess that promise is much better than their everyday sex with goats, I guess.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

These are usually young people with a lot of life ahead of them, don't they have family that tells them "Hey, you will be dead and gone after this and accomplish nothing"?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2016)

You might understand kids with no future but some are professionals.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

Proffesional suicide bomber? How do you perfect your trade?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2016)

Your looking at world events through western eyes. You have to understand their way of life to understand their motivation.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

That is one thing I will never understand. I couldn't imagine growing up in a place where murder is an acceptable thing to do.


Doesn't explain the idiots that grow up here and decide to join them.


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

Take a look at Obummer's home town of Chicago. Killings like this are a daily occurrence.


----------



## benmoore (Mar 23, 2016)

This is immoral. But these people are with washed brains!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2016)

benmoore said:


> This is immoral. But these people are with washed brains!



I think you are right. and welcome.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

havasu said:


> Take a look at Obummer's home town of Chicago. Killings like this are a daily occurrence.



But guns are illegal there?

I guess it is all a mentality thing. Why take the hard route in life?


----------



## thesargeant (Mar 23, 2016)

It's indeed a sad world we live in, all we can do is do our best to try to improve it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2016)

thesargeant said:


> It's indeed a sad world we live in, all we can do is do our best to try to improve it.



Sarge,  . 

You are correct. Unfortunately there are bad people in the world who don't care for anything but inflicting pain on others. We are seeing the world change before our very eyes. What we are leaving our kids and grand kids will never be the same world that we have known. Sad.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

I am 36 and sometimes I wonder what it would be like to grow up in my parents generation.


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

Just ask Tom!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2016)

Chris said:


> I am 36 and sometimes I wonder what it would be like to grow up in my parents generation.



Chris, I was born in '51. A child of the 60's, it was an age of innocence. We left doors open. When I was a kid we'd leave on our bikes and be gone all day. Go down to the creek and follow it for miles, shoot BB guns. Sometimes at each other. Sneak a quart of beer and a pack of Pall Malls at the grocery store with a fake note from our mom. Slept with the windows open, didn't have a clue what central air was in the summer was. we had a heck of a lot less and were a heck of a lot more happy. 

Wouldn't dream of letting the grand kids out of sight when playing in our yard nowdays. I'm glad I was born when I was. Got to know the greatest generation  (WWII Vets) that ever lived and we had the best music.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Chris, I was born in '51. A child of the 60's, it was an age of innocence. We left doors open. When I was a kid we'd leave on our bikes and be gone all day. Go down to the creek and follow it for miles, shoot BB guns. Sometimes at each other. Sneak a quart of beer and a pack of Pall Malls at the grocery store with a fake note from our mom. Slept with the windows open, didn't have a clue what central air was in the summer was. we had a heck of a lot less and were a heck of a lot more happy.
> 
> Wouldn't dream of letting the grand kids out of sight when playing in our yard nowdays. I'm glad I was born when I was. Got to know the greatest generation  (WWII Vets) that ever lived and we had the best music.



And every one was wearing rose colored glasses.
:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2016)

nealtw said:


> And every one was wearing rose colored glasses.
> :hide:



Hey boo boo, you know what it was like. Tell me you'd rather go through it all over again today...


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2016)

What we don't like about today is the fear we live under. Pick a people or time in history and you will find they were controlled by fear of one kind or another.


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

I remember being 7-8 when the Bay of Pigs was going on in Cuba. My dad had us all take a vote to either install a bomb shelter, or a nice pool. As you can see, we got the pool!


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 23, 2016)

The baby boomers and even GenX grew up thinking that was the normal state of the world, but in reality we were living in a small bubble. The rest of the world was just holding their breath waiting to see if Russia or US would be the first to blow up the world.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Chris, I was born in '51. A child of the 60's, it was an age of innocence. We left doors open. When I was a kid we'd leave on our bikes and be gone all day. Go down to the creek and follow it for miles, shoot BB guns. Sometimes at each other. Sneak a quart of beer and a pack of Pall Malls at the grocery store with a fake note from our mom. Slept with the windows open, didn't have a clue what central air was in the summer was. we had a heck of a lot less and were a heck of a lot more happy.
> 
> Wouldn't dream of letting the grand kids out of sight when playing in our yard nowdays. I'm glad I was born when I was. Got to know the greatest generation  (WWII Vets) that ever lived and we had the best music.



I grew up doing the same exact thing. I grew up until I was about 8 not far from Los Angeles then moved to the mountains until I was an adult. I didn't have a phone or Cable TV (There was no antenna TV in the mountains) until I was about 14. I rode my bike everywhere I wanted to go and just went out and explored. Had to be home by dark. I started working at 14 because that was what we did. I had a great time growing up, it was nice when I had to ride 30 minutes just to see if my friends were home then we took off again.

Yesterday I was driving to pick up payroll and saw a couple kids playing on the grass in front of a business, at first I thought the mother must be crazy and then I thought of my own childhood when I would do the same thing. Crazy thinking my kids will not get to grow up anything like I did.


----------



## frodo (Mar 24, 2016)

Chris said:


> I grew up doing the same exact thing. I grew up until I was about 8 not far from Los Angeles then moved to the mountains until I was an adult. I didn't have a phone or Cable TV (There was no antenna TV in the mountains) until I was about 14. I rode my bike everywhere I wanted to go and just went out and explored. Had to be home by dark. I started working at 14 because that was what we did. I had a great time growing up, it was nice when I had to ride 30 minutes just to see if my friends were home then we took off again.
> 
> Yesterday I was driving to pick up payroll and saw a couple kids playing on the grass in front of a business, at first I thought the mother must be crazy and then I thought of my own childhood when I would do the same thing. Crazy thinking my kids will not get to grow up anything like I did.




I remember a tree,  a huge oak on the corner.
all the kids hung out at the tree nd played all day till it got dark

no way in hell will i allow little girl to be out in front. on the corner
with out my eye DIRECTLY on her the whole time

times have changed for the worst


----------



## KULTULZ (Mar 24, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *havasu*
> 
> 
> _
> Take a look at Obummer's home town of Chicago. Killings like this are a daily occurrence._





Chris said:


> But guns are illegal there?
> 
> I guess it is all a mentality thing. Why take the hard route in life?



Guns are illegal everywhere.

These people (Islamic) have a very different view of things. Had we not gone into Iraq (no earthly reason to), most of this would not be taking place.

What resulted was like hitting a hornet's nest with a stick and  trying to kill the resulting swarm with a hammer. Nothing was learned from Vietnam other than making arms manufacturers rich.

 It's a little late in history to renew the Crusades.


----------



## KULTULZ (Mar 24, 2016)

nealtw said:


> And every one was wearing rose colored glasses.:hide:



No, not everyone wore rose colored glasses.

Society began to break down in 1967-on with the Vietnam War and race riots.

Born 1948 and remember what a civilized society was like.


----------



## frodo (Mar 24, 2016)

benmoore said:


> This is immoral. But these people are with washed brains!





have you read the quran ?  read it,  you will start to understand the 

religion of peace is nothing but a religion of hate for any religion that does not believe in the hate it believes in


----------



## havasu (Mar 24, 2016)

Although I have not read the quran (purposefully not capped!), those who have read it can interpret it in many ways. I hear the reading preaches peace, others say it preaches hate. I guess it is all on how you interpret it?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 24, 2016)

&#8220;No two persons ever read the same book&#8221; 
&#8213; Edmund Wilson


----------



## havasu (Mar 24, 2016)

nealtw said:


> No two persons ever read the same book
> &#8213; Edmund Wilson



I bet you read that somewhere?


----------



## frodo (Mar 24, 2016)

From JihadWatch (September 14)  Does the Quran teach hate? Lets see:

2:65 Allah transforms disobedient Jews into apes

And well you know there were those among you [Jews] that transgressed the Sabbath, and We said to them, Be you apes, miserably slinking!


2:191-193 Fight and kill unbelievers until religion is Allahs, i.e. Islamic law rules all societies

And slay them wherever you come upon them, and expel them from where they expelled you; persecution is more grievous than slaying. But fight them not by the Holy Mosque until they should fight you there; then, if they fight you, slay them  such is the recompense of unbelievers, but if they give over, surely Allah is All-forgiving, All-compassionate. Fight them, till there is no persecution and the religion is Allahs; then if they give over, there shall be no enmity save for evildoers.

3:28 Dont take unbelievers as friends and allies, unless it is for fear of them, i.e. deceptively for protection of oneself or of Islam

Let not the believers take the unbelievers for friends, rather than the believers  for whoso does that belongs not to Allah in anything  unless you have a fear of them. Allah warns you that You beware of Him, and unto Allah is the homecoming.

3:110-112 Muslims are the best of people, Jews have earned Allahs anger



3:151 Allah will cast terror into the unbelievers hearts

We will cast into the hearts of the unbelievers terror, for that they have associated with Allah that for which He sent down never authority; their lodging shall be the Fire; evil is the lodging of the evildoers.

3:181 Jews are bound for hell

Allah has heard the saying of those who said, Surely Allah is poor, and we are rich. We shall write down what they have said, and their slaying the Prophets without right, and We shall say, Taste the chastisement of the burning.

4:34 Beat disobedient women

Men are the managers of the affairs of women for that Allah has preferred in bounty one of them over another, and for that they have expended of their property. Righteous women are therefore obedient, guarding the secret for Allahs guarding. And those you fear may be rebellious admonish; banish them to their couches, and beat them. If they then obey you, look not for any way against them; Allah is All-high, All-great.

4:160 Jews do evil, turn people away from Allah

And for the evildoing of those of Jewry, We have forbidden them certain good things that were permitted to them, and for their barring from Allahs way many

5:33 Crucify or amputate the hands and feet of those who make war against Allah and Muhammad

This is the recompense of those who fight against Allah and His Messenger, and hasten about the earth, to do corruption there: they shall be slaughtered, or crucified, or their hands and feet shall alternately be struck off; or they shall be banished from the land. That is a degradation for them in this world; and in the world to come awaits them a mighty chastisement.

5:41 Jews listen to falsehood and pervert the meaning of their Scriptures

O Messenger, let them not grieve thee that vie with one another in unbelief, such men as say with their mouths We believe but their hearts believe not; and the Jews who listen to falsehood, listen to other folk, who have not come to thee, perverting words from their meanings, saying, If you are given this, then take it; if you are not given it, beware! Whomsoever Allah desires to try, thou canst not avail him anything with Allah. Those are they whose hearts Allah desired not to purify; for them is degradation in this world; and in the world to come awaits them a mighty chastisement.

5:51 Dont take Jews and Christians as friends and allies

O believers, take not Jews and Christians as friends; they are friends of each other. Whoso of you makes them his friends is one of them. Allah guides not the people of the evildoers.

5:59-60 Jews cursed, made into apes and swine

Say: People of the Book, do you blame us for any other cause than that we believe in Allah, and what has been sent down to us, and what was sent down before, and that most of you are ungodly? Say: Shall I tell you of a recompense with Allah, worse than that? Whomsoever Allah has cursed, and with whom He is wroth, and made some of them apes and swine, and worshippers of idols  they are worse situated, and have gone further astray from the right way.

5:64 Jews accursed

The Jews have said, Allahs hand is fettered. Fettered are their hands, and they are cursed for what they have said. Nay, but His hands are outspread; He expends how He will. And what has been sent down to thee from thy Lord will surely increase many of them in insolence and unbelief; and We have cast between them enmity and hatred, till the Day of Resurrection. As often as they light a fire for war, Allah will extinguish it. They hasten about the earth, to do corruption there; and Allah loves not the workers of corruption.

5:72 Christians are unbelievers

They are unbelievers who say, Allah is the Messiah, Marys son. For the Messiah said, Children of Israel, serve God, my Lord and your Lord. Verily whoso associates with Allah anything, Allah shall prohibit him entrance to Paradise, and his refuge shall be the Fire; and wrongdoers shall have no helpers.

5:82 Jews most hostile to the Muslims

Thou wilt surely find the most hostile of men to the believers are the Jews and the idolaters; and thou wilt surely find the nearest of them in love to the believers are those who say We are Christians; that, because some of them are priests and monks, and they wax not proud.

6:91 Jews deny, conceal divine revelations

They measured not Allah with His true measure when they said, Allah has not sent down aught on any mortal. Say: Who sent down the Book that Moses brought as a light and a guidance to men? You put it into parchments, revealing them, and hiding much; and you were taught that you knew not, you and your fathers. Say: Allah. Then leave them alone, playing their game of plunging.

6:146 Jews insolent

And to those of Jewry We have forbidden every beast with claws; and of oxen and sheep We have forbidden them the fat of them, save what their backs carry, or their entrails, or what is mingled with bone; that We recompensed them for their insolence; surely We speak truly.

7:166 Jews are apes

And when they [Jews] turned in disdain from that forbidding We said to them, Be you apes, miserably slinking!

8:12 Allah will terrorize unbelievers; Muslims should behead them

When thy Lord was revealing to the angels, I am with you; so confirm the believers. I shall cast into the unbelievers hearts terror; so smite above the necks, and smite every finger of them!

8:39 Fight unbelievers until Islam reigns supreme

Fight them, till there is no persecution and the religion is Allahs entirely; then if they give over, surely Allah sees the things they do.

8:60 Make war against enemies of Allah

Make ready for them whatever force and strings of horses you can, to terrify thereby the enemy of Allah and your enemy, and others besides them that you know not; Allah knows them. And whatsoever you expend in the way of Allah shall be repaid you in full; you will not be wronged.

9:5 Slay the idolaters

Then, when the sacred months are drawn away, slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them, and confine them, and lie in wait for them at every place of ambush. But if they repent, and perform the prayer, and pay the alms, then let them go their way; Allah is All-forgiving, All-compassionate.

9:28 Idolaters unclean

O believers, the idolaters are indeed unclean; so let them not come near the Holy Mosque after this year of theirs. If you fear poverty, Allah shall surely enrich you of His bounty, if He will; Allah is All-knowing; All-wise.

9:29 Fight and subjugate the Jews and Christians

Fight those who believe not in Allah and the Last Day and do not forbid what Allah and His Messenger have forbidden  such men as practise not the religion of truth, being of those who have been given the Book  until they pay the tribute out of hand and have been humbled.

9:30 Jews and Christians assailed by Allah

The Jews say, Ezra is the Son of Allah; the Christians say, The Messiah is the Son of Allah. That is the utterance of their mouths, conforming with the unbelievers before them. Allah assail them! How they are perverted!

9:31 Jews and Christians have taken their clergy and holy men as lords

They have taken their rabbis and their monks as lords apart from Allah, and the Messiah, Marys son  and they were commanded to serve but One Allah; there is no god but He; glory be to Him, above that they associate.

9:73 Be harsh with unbelievers

O Prophet, struggle with the unbelievers and hypocrites, and be thou harsh with them; their refuge is Gehenna  an evil homecoming!

9:111 Paradise guaranteed to those who kill and are killed for Allah

Allah has bought from the believers their selves and their possessions against the gift of Paradise; they fight in the way of Allah; they kill, and are killed; that is a promise binding upon Allah in the Torah, and the Gospel, and the Koran; and who fulfils his covenant truer than Allah? So rejoice in the bargain you have made with Him; that is the mighty triumph.

9:123 Fight the unbelievers, be harsh with them

O believers, fight the unbelievers who are near to you; and let them find in you a harshness; and know that Allah is with the godfearing.

47:4 Behead and slaughter the unbelievers; take others captive




http://thereligionofpeace.com/pages/quran/taqiyya.aspx


----------



## elbo (Mar 24, 2016)

what they never tell the bombers is that the virgins are male


----------



## frodo (Mar 24, 2016)

elbo said:


> what they never tell the bombers is that the virgins are male


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 24, 2016)

Chris said:


> What could possibly go through ones head to not only blow a bunch of innocent people up but to blow yourself up too?
> 
> These last ones were brothers, I couldn't imagine talking to my brother about strapping explosives to ourselves and detonating them.
> 
> Just does make sense to me, religion or not nobody is talking me into anything like that.



If someone took your wife and kids and promised not to torture and kill them if you did the right thing for your god and they would live knowing their husband and father died for a good cause and be protected. If you didnt do it you would be going against god and not just you would die but your whole family or worse. Combine that with a religion that is your schooling from a very small child. All you are told is how evil the west is and how by killing some of them you will be lifted to heaven. On top of it all the life you lead is awful and you have never seen any respect for life and have no point of comparison. 

A group of people that have this form of life is it right to free them from an evil cruel dictator and give them a chance for better. Who knows. What I do know is if you do it and expect them to change overnight when their neighbors are more than ready to step in and be the next dictator is wrong and will most likely make their lives that were miserable even worse. All intelligent estimates were we would be needed to stay and protect and grow things for 20 years. So was it wrong to go in? Maybe. Was it wrong to leave and leave a vacuum to be filled? Yes. 

Our 4 year election cycle shouldnt mess with the rest of the world if the job will take 8, 12, 16, 20 years to get done. 

The 50s and 60s were not all that rose colored. The 20s thru 60s were a time of doing things and getting things done. If you werent part of the solution you were part of the problem. It was a cruel time that if you didnt work or take care of yourself no one did it for you. People were not dying on the streets but life wasnt easy ether. People worked hard and enjoyed what hard work provided. There were far more people putting into the common good than taking and things spiraled up. I wont try and compare it to what today is. 

Now you can tell me about the 1% folks.


----------

